# My Remy Baby!



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much!  She's my doll!


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

cute


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

She is very pretty ! 
I love her star marking.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Yeah Twister it looks like a sheild eh?


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

shes very pretty  i love how bright orange she is!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful girl!!


----------



## Olgait (Dec 17, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

she is so fluffy, just like a teddy bear


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

She is very pretty! She's got a very pretty color. 
I just love when they're all fluffy like that.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You think she's fuzzy?! Oh my gosh I will have to take some pictures of the other monsters! HAHA they have hair EVERYWHERE! I told my hubby that they look like Llama's! 

Thanks, I love her color as well. (But I secertly, or not so secertly I guess, wish she was a bay)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

She's quite the looker that's for sure!! Good luck with her!!!  

My two 19 mo olds are super fuzzy like her...and we don't even have snow!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah, Tiff. It's official. I am sooo gonna come steal her and her cuteness. 

BTW - how is her mouth?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Loveee her! 

_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Mom2Pride! I hope she does well! She really seems to like reining! 

Tiff...NO NO NO you can't steal her! One day she will have a foal, you can buy that...lol

Thanks Anny, I love her too! 

Her mouth is healing up nice. Another week and it should be good to go! She's happy to have some time off I think! But still does some sliding stops just for fun! LOL


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's so pretty!! I love her blanket, too, it looks so cute on her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! Keeps her warm in this horrible Alberta weather!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Gorgeous photos Tiffany! She must be a lot more relaxed to be over at home as opposed to that place eh. 
Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! Yes after she got over her fear of snow she seems very relaxed! LOL  I'm sure happy to have her here!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

She has the cutest expression! Thanks for posting!


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

She is very adorable! What do you plan to do with her?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks CoffeeMama, she's not a fan of the snow at all!  LOL 

Horses she is half way trained for reining. I will be showing her in reining!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Tiff, what stunning photos!! I can't wait to come up and see her now that she's home and relaxing!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful. I still love her. Apparently I missed that thread, what happened to her mouth?


----------



## Amberley (Dec 20, 2009)

Meep!!! I love her shaggy winter coat. I wan't to cuddle her to death


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Allie I can't wait for you to see her! My little midget pony!  

Smrobs you didn't miss a thread, I only talked about it in chat (you know if you were ever there....lol) The trainer used a not so nice bit and left sores on her mouth. 

Amberley (That's my middle name only spelt differnt) you can cuddle her but not to death  I'd miss her too much!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wow. I'm sorry. Are you looking for a different trainer after that?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

she looks great!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow!
What I nice looking girl you have 

I love the second picture.
I can't wait to hear about her reining career with you.


----------

